# Pluses next to people's names in the Who's Online section...



## Blexican (Jun 21, 2007)

What's that all about?


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 21, 2007)

They're the people on your buddy list.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 22, 2007)

That explains a lot...thanks, Oz. Wow am I dumb.

Yeah, I just started using the Buddy list today, so now I know. I guess this thread can be closed, then. Wow...my first closed thread. I'm so proud of myself


----------

